# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Dragonforce

## Enrico

Glaube nicht ganz Thai, hab da nicht meiner Finger mit drin, aber trotzdem gut  :: 

[youtube:2xkuhvue]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9nrCm0BPYw&feature=related[/youtube:2xkuhvue]

----------

